# ki3rz journal



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Going to keep it fairly short guys. I'm 19 years old, 75kg, somewhere between 15-18% body fat (similar to my avi).

Currently cutting, aiming to get as lean as I possibly can. Just to test myself really. Then will follow a lean bulk from there.

1RMs:

Deadlift: 150kg

Squat: 115kg

Bench Press: 90kg

My routine at the moment is a PPL x2 p/w. Half of the workouts are focused towards strength and half hypertrophy.

I track macros and implement flexible dieting. My current macros are 225c/50f/150p.

Will be updating this daily with workouts and some food porn  . I record a lot of workouts, mainly to keep an eye on my form, but I may as well post some the videos in here.

Welcome to my journal :thumbup1: .


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Today's workout: Push (Strength) @ 75.1kg bw


```
Barbell Bench Press

80 x 5 reps

80 x 5 reps

80 x 5 reps

80 x 5 reps

80 x 5 reps 


Barbell Shoulder Press

50 x 5 reps 

50 x 5 reps 

50 x 4 reps 

50 x 3 reps 

50 x 3 reps 


Chest Dips

20 x 8 reps 

20 x 7 reps 

20 x 6 reps 

20 x 5 reps 


Dumbbell Side Raises

2.5 x 15 reps

2.5 x 12 reps

2.5 x 12 reps


Close-Grip Barbell Bench Press

40 x 12 reps

40 x 12 reps

30 x 15 reps


Note: All weight in KG.
```


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good to see ya back mate. Heres my latest log ... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/289596-sxbarnes-ye-olde-log-gainz-tumbleweed-tomfoolery.html


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Great to see you back mate!! :thumb:

Hopefully you update this more regular..


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Good to see ya back mate. Heres my latest log ... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/289596-sxbarnes-ye-olde-log-gainz-tumbleweed-tomfoolery.html


Thanks mate, subbed to that  .



Dan94 said:


> Great to see you back mate!! :thumb:
> 
> Hopefully you update this more regular..


Cheers Dan, I will mate :beer: .


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

You still natty?


----------



## Kirby (Apr 23, 2015)

Post pics

no ****


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> You still natty?


Yeah, I am  .



Kirby said:


> Post pics
> 
> no ****


I will when I get a chance. I am in similar condition to my avi though, as I said in my OP.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Yeah, I am  .
> 
> I will when I get a chance. I am in similar condition to my avi though, as I said in my OP.


Yay another natty


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Yay another natty


Nattys have to stick together


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Nattys have to stick together


Roughly same age too ain't we?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Roughly same age too ain't we?


Yeah I don't think there's much in it mate  . You may be 12 months or so older?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Yeah I don't think there's much in it mate  . You may be 12 months or so older?


Was 21 in March :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Assuming you're born in '94 as your username suggests that makes you 2 years older :tongue:


Ah there we go then


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Ah there we go then


My post just disappeared for some reason as I was editing it but yeah I misread your post. I was 19 in March  .


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Just taken my 300mg caffeine for pre-workout. Now about to hit a pull work out


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

PULL WORKOUT (hypertrophy) @ 75KG bw:


```
Pull Up

10 reps

10 reps

10 reps

7 reps


Barbell Seal Row

42.5 x 10 reps

42.5 x 10 reps

42.5 x 10 reps

42.5 x 10 reps


Standing Barbell Curl

17.5 x 10 reps

17.5 x 10 reps

17.5 x 10 reps

17.5 x 8 reps


Dumbbell Rows

17.5 x 10 reps

17.5 x 10 reps

17.5 x 10 reps


Dumbbell Incline Curls

5 x 15 reps

5 x 12 reps
```
Reefed day today. Get to have 500g carbs  .


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

You got MFP mate?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> You got MFP mate?


Yeah mate, will PM you my username if you want (my username = my full name and don't really want to post that on the forum).

On the topic of MFP, fit in 2 and half Quest bars today (had them given to me free). Got to say, I don't see what the fuss is about. The macros are pretty good, I'll give them that. But I've seen people rave about the taste of Quest bars.. To me they taste like your average protein bar I have to say.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Yeah mate, will PM you my username if you want (my username = my full name and don't really want to post that on the forum).
> 
> On the topic of MFP, fit in 2 and half Quest bars today (had them given to me free). Got to say, I don't see what the fuss is about. The macros are pretty good, I'll give them that. But I've seen people rave about the taste of Quest bars.. To me they taste like your average protein bar I have to say.


Okay mate 

Never tried them mate due to the prize, I'll stick with the BBW flapjacks


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Okay mate
> 
> Never tried them mate due to the prize, I'll stick with the BBW flapjacks


Same here, always been put off the price, basically £2 per bar.. I won't be buying them any time soon lol. The BBW flapjacks are actually pretty good! I've just ordered some CNP flapjacks (on offer) will see how they compare.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Same here, always been put off the price, basically £2 per bar.. I won't be buying them any time soon lol. The BBW flapjacks are actually pretty good! I've just ordered some CNP flapjacks (on offer) will see how they compare.


CNP are just as good mate! Just ordered the same cus on offer.

BBW Blueberry yoghurt and CNP Cherry and Almond. 

I don't understand how they're so cheap compared to other brands on here lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> Same here, always been put off the price, basically £2 per bar.. I won't be buying them any time soon lol. The BBW flapjacks are actually pretty good! I've just ordered some CNP flapjacks (on offer) will see how they compare.


I got them for 17 quid and still thought they were expensive. nice taste though


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> CNP are just as good mate! Just ordered the same cus on offer.
> 
> BBW Blueberry yoghurt and CNP Cherry and Almond.
> 
> I don't understand how they're so cheap compared to other brands on here lol


Yeah blueberry yogurt ones are very nice! I ordered the chocolate orange ones from CNP. Hope they'll be as nice.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Stressful day in uni today.. Just got in now and taken 400mg caffeine (definitely needed). About to get a leg workout in


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What'd you study at uni?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> What'd you study at uni?


Computer Science mate


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok, leg workout (strength) tonight. Got carried away with the squats so didn't do too much following them.


```
Barbell Squat (was initially going for 5x5 but felt heavier than expected so went for 9 sets of triples after the first set).

102.5 x 5 reps

102.5 x 3 reps

102.5 x 3 reps

102.5 x 3 reps

102.5 x 3 reps

102.5 x 3 reps

102.5 x 3 reps

102.5 x 3 reps

102.5 x 3 reps

102.5 x 3 reps


Machine Leg Curl

20 x 10 reps

20 x 10 reps

20 x 10 reps


Barbell Calf Raises

50 x 15 reps

50 x 15 reps

50 x 15 reps
```
Much prefer working out earlier in the day as well. Will try to get a video next time.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

You still working out at home mate? Got any recent pics?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> You still working out at home mate? Got any recent pics?


Yeah mate, makes life so much easier. I just focus on the main compound lifts and tend to throw in some accessory exercises towards the end of the work out.

Here's one I managed to take this morning..


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking good mate

What about pics of the gym?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Looking good mate
> 
> What about pics of the gym?


Haven't got any right now but will be heading out there later, will get some then. Doesn't look too different to when I first got it mind  .


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Today - PUSH (h)

@ 74.4kg


```
Dumbbell Bench Press

1 25 x 10 reps

2 25 x 10 reps

3 25 x 8 reps

4 25 x 7 reps


Barbell Shoulder Press

1 32.5 x 10 reps

2 32.5 x 10 reps

3 32.5 x 10 reps

4 32.5 x 10 reps


Incline Barbell Bench Press

1 40 x 10 reps

2 40 x 10 reps

3 40 x 10 reps


Dumbbell Rear Delt Row

1 2.5 x 15 reps

2 2.5 x 12 reps

3 2.5 x 13 reps


Close-Grip Pushups

1 15 reps

2 15 reps

3 12 reps
```


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Rear delt row is surely a pull?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Rear delt row is surely a pull?


Debatable IMO.

1) Its a shoulder movement so fits better on a push day.

2) I tend to consider any movements that involve moving the weight away from the body a "push" (e.g. side lat raise, rear delt row) and any movements that involve moving the weight towards the body a "pull" (e.g. Barbell row)


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Today - PULL (s)


```
Barbell Deadlift

1 130 x 5 reps

2 130 x 5 reps

3 140 x 2 reps

4 150 x 1 rep

5 150 x 1 rep


Barbell Rows

1 55 x 8 reps

2 55 x 8 reps

3 55 x 8 reps

4 55 x 7 reps


Pull Up

1 10 x 5 reps

2 10 x 5 reps

3 6 reps
```
Went out for food Tuesday night, ended up having an extra refeed. Felt really good warming up for deadlifts today though. 130 felt easy so thought I'd push it. Nailed 150 as well so overall very happy! First time hitting 2xBW on deadlift! (last time I got 150 on deadlift I was 80kg+)


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice one on DL's mate!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Nice one on DL's mate!


Cheers bro.

Today - Legs

@75.1kg bodyweight


```
Barbell Squat

1 85 x 10 reps

2 85 x 10 reps

3 85 x 7 reps

4 85 x 10 reps

5 85 x 10 reps

6 85 x 7 reps


SLDL

1 62.5 x 8 reps

2 62.5 x 8 reps

3 62.5 x 8 reps

4 62.5 x 8 reps


Barbell Front Squat

1 60 x 6 reps

2 60 x 8 reps

3 60 x 8 reps


Donkey Calf Raises

1 30 x 15 reps

2 30 x 15 reps

3 30 x 12 reps
```
Always hated front squats but they're growing on me lately. Having Chinese takeaway for tea (estimated the macros), can't wait  .


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Chinese went down a treat! Also, been having a CNP Chocolate Orange Protein Flapjack pretty much every day the past week or so. Getting addicted. Chucked one in the microwave today for 20secs and was even nicer! @Dan94


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Chinese went down a treat! Also, been having a CNP Chocolate Orange Protein Flapjack pretty much every day the past week or so. Getting addicted. Chucked one in the microwave today for 20secs and was even nicer! @Dan94


Okay so tomorrow morning I'll try a cherry and almond one in the microwave.. Along with my 2 apple pies from McDonald's.. breakfast sorted


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Okay so tomorrow morning I'll try a cherry and almond one in the microwave.. Along with my 2 apple pies from McDonald's.. breakfast sorted


Haha. Fruity ones microwaved might not be as nice but let me know what you think :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Haha. Fruity ones microwaved might not be as nice but let me know what you think :thumbup1:


Only one way to find out


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Today - PUSH (s)

@ 75.3kg


```
Barbell Bench Press

1 80 x 5 reps

2 80 x 5 reps

3 80 x 4 reps


Pause Bench Press

1 70 x 5 reps

2 70 x 5 reps

3 70 x 5 reps


Barbell Shoulder Press

1 50 x 5 reps

2 50 x 4 reps

3 50 x 5 reps

4 50 x 4 reps

5 50 x 4 reps


DB Shoulder Press Single Arm

1 5 x 10 reps

2 5 x 10 reps

3 5 x 10 reps


Chest Dips

1 15 reps

2 13 reps

3 11 reps
```


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Took the girlfriend out for an Indian last night. Went pretty over on macros so undecided if I'm having my refeed today.

Stayed up to watch the boxing and had next to no sleep haha. Was your typical Mayweather fight though so I may aswell have slept!

Got a pull workout scheduled today so going to do that in a little while  .


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Today - PULL (h)

@ 77kg bw


```
Pull Up

1 10 reps

2 10 reps

3 9 reps

4 7 reps


Barbell Seal Row

1 40 x 10 reps

2 40 x 10 reps

3 40 x 10 reps

4 40 x 10 reps


Standing Barbell Curl

1 17.5 x 10 reps

2 17.5 x 10 reps

3 17.5 x 9 reps

4 17.5 x 8 reps


Dumbbell Rows

1 17.5 x 10 reps

2 17.5 x 10 reps

3 17.5 x 10 reps


Machine Rows

1 15 x 15 reps

2 15 x 15 reps

3 15 x 15 reps


Dumbbell Incline Curls

1 2.5 x 15 reps

2 2.5 x 15 reps

3 2.5 x 15 reps
```
Got a great pump today.. must've been all the food last night. Decided against a refeed today. Might throw one in around the middle of the week. If not, next weekend as usual. Bodyweight jumped up to 77kg after yesterday, not worried though. A few days and I should be back around the 74kg mark.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm a fan of the seal rows too mate, less stress on lower back


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> I'm a fan of the seal rows too mate, less stress on lower back


I like them as they tend to keep you more honest in terms of form. You can't use momentum to get the weight up and down. I do like to incorporate normal barbell rows as well though


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> I like them as they tend to keep you more honest in terms of form. You can't use momentum to get the weight up and down. I do like to incorporate normal barbell rows as well though


nice. will add them in! I looooove back day!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> nice. will add them in! I looooove back day!


You'll like them! Training legs is my favourite. Back is a close second though


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Today - Legs @ 75.6kg bw


```
Barbell Squat

1 102.5 x 5 reps

2 102.5 x 5 reps

3 102.5 x 4 reps

4 102.5 x 3 reps

5 102.5 x 3 reps

6 102.5 x 3 reps


Sumo Deadlift

1 100 x 8 reps

2 100 x 6 reps

3 100 x 5 reps

4 100 x 4 reps


Pause Squat

1 60 x 6 reps

2 60 x 6 reps

3 60 x 6 reps

4 60 x 6 reps
```
Got a squat video of one of the 3 rep sets as well:






Slightly less explosive/slower out of the hole than I would like, so going to work on that again next time.

Was absolutely fvcked after the squats to be honest. I think watching the boxing Saturday has caught up on me as I'd normally have a lot more energy for the rest of the workout.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> Today - Legs @ 75.6kg bw
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


nice set dude. much lower than I go  so I'm told. quads looking pretty big there too.

notice you got the Adi squatting shoes? heard good things about em ....


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

ki3rz said:


> Yeah, I am  .
> 
> I will when I get a chance. I am in similar condition to my avi though, as I said in my OP.


avi is less than 15%-18% isnt it?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> nice set dude. much lower than I go  so I'm told. quads looking pretty big there too.
> 
> notice you got the Adi squatting shoes? heard good things about em ....


Cheers mate! Might be lower.. but nowhere near the weight you squat :lol: .

Yeah they are the Adidas Power Perfect 2.0 shoes. Best purchase I've made when it comes to training. I always squatted in Chucks before these. Also, I've tried the Adidas Powerlift 2.0 shoes which are pretty good. Slightly lower heel, however.

The Nike Romaleos are meant to be one of the best as well but I've got pretty wide feet and struggle to get into Nikes.



LRB said:


> avi is less than 15%-18% isnt it?


I think my avi is somwhere around 15%. I've posted a picture on page 2 of this thread though where my bf % is slightly higher than my avi.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> Cheers mate! Might be lower.. but nowhere near the weight you squat .
> 
> Yeah they are the Adidas Power Perfect 2.0 shoes. Best purchase I've made when it comes to training. I always squatted in Chucks before these. Also, I've tried the Adidas Powerlift 2.0 shoes which are pretty good. Slightly lower heel, however.
> 
> ...


the weight will come mate.

right, looks like I'm buying them shoes. cheers


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> the weight will come mate.
> 
> right, looks like I'm buying them shoes. cheers


Glad to be of service :beer:

Let me know what you think of them.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> Glad to be of service .
> 
> Let me know what you think of them.


I've been dithering buying em for ages.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Today - PUSH (h) @ 74.7kg bodyweight


```
Dumbbell Bench Press

1 25 x 10 reps

2 25 x 10 reps

3 25 x 8 reps

4 25 x 9 reps


Barbell Shoulder Press

1 40 x 10 reps

2 35 x 10 reps

3 35 x 8 reps

4 35 x 8 reps


Chest Dips

1 10 x 8 reps

2 20 x 7 reps

3 20 x 6 reps

4 10 x 8 reps


Dumbbell Shoulder Press Single Arm

1 10 x 10 reps

2 10 x 10 reps

3 10 x 10 reps

4 10 x 10 reps


Dumbbell Rear Delt Row

1 2.5 x 15 reps

2 2.5 x 15 reps

3 2.5 x 15 reps


Machine Triceps Extensions

1 10 x 15 reps

2 10 x 15 reps

3 10 x 15 reps
```
Loving the single arm dumbbell shoulder press of late! Much prefer it to normal dumbbell shoulder press.

Also, body weight has dropped back to where it was so all good  . Probably have a refeed day tomorrow. Thinking of incorporating 2 refeeds per week from now on. Adding a second one more for a mental boost than anything else really.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> Today - PUSH (h) @ 74.7kg bodyweight
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


good shoulder press already . nice one


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Today - PULL @ 74.5kg


```
Barbell Deadlift

1 130 x 4 reps

2 130 x 4 reps

3 130 x 3 reps

4 110 x 5 reps

5 110 x 5 reps


Barbell Rows

1 55 x 7 reps

2 50 x 8 reps [Wanted to focus on form so dropped the weight a bit]

3 50 x 8 reps

4 50 x 8 reps


Deficit Deadlift

1 80 x 8 reps

2 80 x 8 reps

3 80 x 8 reps

4 80 x 8 reps


Pull Up

1 10 reps

2 10 reps

3 7 reps
```
Having a refeed today as planned - 450c/50f/150p. If anyone's interested, to calculate my refeed macros I simply double my carbohydrate intake and keep fat and protein the same.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> Today - PULL @ 74.5kg
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I just eat as much as I can!! Can't really stomach too much sugar though


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> I just eat as much as I can!! Can't really stomach too much sugar though


I used to do it that way. Basically a cheat day, I suppose. Always used get out of control though as I could quite happily eat much more than 450c/50f/150p (~3070 kcal). I'd just end up setting myself back rather than benefiting myself in the way a structured refeed does.

And I'm the opposite, I love to eat a sh*i*t load of sugary food haha.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> I used to do it that way. Basically a cheat day, I suppose. Always used get out of control though as I could quite happily eat much more than 450c/50f/150p (~3070 kcal). I'd just end up setting myself back rather than benefiting myself in the way a structured refeed does.
> 
> And I'm the opposite, I love to eat a sh*i*t load of sugary food haha.


haha. have you tried pudding rice for the carbs? add milk for non fat rice pud. great stats


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> haha. have you tried pudding rice for the carbs? add milk for non fat rice pud. great stats


No I've not tried that, may give it a go though:thumbup1:. Living off Asda Smart Price Ice Cream at the moment to satisfy cravings. 90p for 2L and the macros are pretty good (per 100ml: 57kcal, 2.2 fat, 1.3 protein, 7.9 carbs).


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> No I've not tried that, may give it a go though1:. Living off Asda Smart Price Ice Cream at the moment to satisfy cravings. 90p for 2L and the macros are pretty good (per 100ml: 57kcal, 2.2 fat, 1.3 protein, 7.9 carbs).


2.2 fat yea! I'm on !


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> 2.2 fat yea! I'm on !


Not as nice as Carte D'or or anything but it does the trick!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> Not as nice as Carte D'or or anything but it does the trick!


yea the cheap raspberry swiss rolls are only 2.4% fat too. could cover that with the ice cream


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Deficit deadlifts mate???


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Deficit deadlifts mate???


Deadlift from a platform (extending the range of motion). https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xtf1/t51.2885-15/s306x306/e15/10483584_748863431888123_778346323_n.jpg


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ah thought so, never tried it personally


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Ah thought so, never tried it personally


Meant to be a great assistant exercise for improving the initial pull off the ground on standard deadlifts. Only done them a few times myself mate but thinking of using them more often  .


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Btw check you visitor messages :thumbup1: @Dan94


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Btw check you visitor messages :thumbup1: @Dan94


My bad mate, I never use PC really just iPhone


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Rest day tomorrow :sad:. Actually hate rest days at the moment. Loving being in the gym, more so than I ever have before. Can't wait for leg workout on Friday.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Today - Legs @ 75.3kg


```
Barbell Squat

1 85 x 10 reps

2 85 x 9 reps

3 85 x 8 reps

4 85 x 8 reps

5 80 x 9 reps

6 80 x 6 reps


SLDL

1 65 x 8 reps

2 65 x 8 reps

3 65 x 8 reps

4 65 x 8 reps


Machine Leg Extensions

1 30 x 10 reps

2 30 x 10 reps

3 30 x 10 reps


Donkey Calf Raises

1 30 x 15 reps

2 30 x 15 reps

3 30 x 15 reps
```
Squat form was really good today. Happy with that.

Also, feeling very unwell today but still managed to get the work done. Could really do with a deload this week but going on holiday in a month so will try to hold off on that because the holiday will give my body a well deserved rest.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Today - PULL @ 74.8kg


```
Pull Up

1 10 reps

2 10 reps

3 10 reps

4 7 reps


Barbell Seal Row

1 42.5 x 10 reps

2 42.5 x 10 reps

3 42.5 x 10 reps

4 42.5 x 10 reps


Standing Barbell Curl

1 17.5 x 10 reps

2 17.5 x 10 reps

3 17.5 x 8 reps

4 17.5 x 6 reps


Dumbbell Rows

1 17.5 x 10 reps

2 17.5 x 10 reps

3 17.5 x 10 reps


Machine Rows

1 20 x 15 reps

2 20 x 15 reps

3 20 x 15 reps


Standing Dumbbell Curl (Alternating)

1 2.5 x 15 reps

2 5 x 13 reps

3 5 x 12 reps
```
Had a pretty good workout. Also my refeed day so hit 450+ carbs  .

My milligram scales broke so have to a few days without my usual caffeine for pre workout . Not happy, only had them a few weeks and they weren't exactly cheap lol. Ah well got new ones on the way.

Going to spend the rest of the night chilling watching Dexter. Might have a few more carbs before I go to bed.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Today - Legs @ 75.2kg


```
Barbell Squat

1 102.5 x 5 reps

2 102.5 x 4 reps

3 102.5 x 4 reps

4 102.5 x 3 reps

5 102.5 x 4 reps

6 90 x 7 reps (AMRAP) 


Sumo Deadlift

1 100 x 7 reps

2 100 x 7 reps

3 100 x 6 reps

4 100 x 5 reps


Romanian Deadlift

1 60 x 8 reps

2 60 x 8 reps

3 60 x 8 reps


Barbell Calf Raises

1 60 x 15 reps

2 60 x 15 reps

3 60 x 12 reps
```
Confident I'll hit a new low this week after hitting 75.2kg post refeed. Squats were on point. Will get a video up if I have time.

Also, been experimenting with hook grip for deads. Any of you tried it?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Not me mate, I always stick with traditional grip


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Not me mate, I always stick with traditional grip


After about 130kg+ I lose grip of the bar with traditional. Mixed grip works great to stop that but then I feel I'm slightly less tight in terms of my back (+ risk of bicep tear). Switching back to straps is an option I suppose. Going to give hook grip a try for a little while though.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> After about 130kg+ I lose grip of the bar with traditional. Mixed grip works great to stop that but then I feel I'm slightly less tight in terms of my back (+ risk of bicep tear). Switching back to straps is an option I suppose. Going to give hook grip a try for a little while though.


You tried chalk mate?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> After about 130kg+ I lose grip of the bar with traditional. Mixed grip works great to stop that but then I feel I'm slightly less tight in terms of my back (+ risk of bicep tear). Switching back to straps is an option I suppose. Going to give hook grip a try for a little while though.


I've got some versa grip straps for this. they work well but are a tad pricey versagripps.com/


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> You tried chalk mate?


No mate. Tempted to give it a try! Imagine it gets fvcking everywhere though.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> No mate. Tempted to give it a try! Imagine it gets fvcking everywhere though.


Liquid chalk from myprotein


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> I've got some versa grip straps for this. they work well but are a tad pricey versagripps.com/


Yeah I've had versa gripps a while as well mate (got them on in my avi)! Work great when doing pulling exercises in terms of engaging your back. Always worry though if I rely on them too much my grip strength will go to sh1t.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Liquid chalk from myprotein


Have you used it? Always been interested just never been sure how long it lasts, seeing as it's not as cheap as regular chalk.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> Yeah I've had versa gripps a while as well mate (got them on in my avi)! Work great when doing pulling exercises in terms of engaging your back. Always worry though if I rely on them too much my grip strength will go to sh1t.


yea I know what you mean there...


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Have you used it? Always been interested just never been sure how long it lasts, seeing as it's not as cheap as regular chalk.


Yeah mate bottle lasts ages! Only need about 10p size


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah mate bottle lasts ages! Only need about 10p size


used the tpw version last year. was good. remember one warm day I had a nose bleed , had liquid chalk on my hands and was sweating like a madman. god I looked a mess


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Will probably give it a try then. Cheers lads @Dan94 @sxbarnes


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

How's the cut going then mate?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> How's the cut going then mate?


Pretty good. Feels easy atm. Carbs still high (225g). Weighed in at 74.4kg today which is level with the lowest I've been. So expect to hit some new lows and get around the 74kg mark by the end of the week if not lower  . 74kg will be the lightest I've been over the past 12 months so will be pretty happy once I get lower than that.

First time I've cut and been really patient with everything and it's made a big difference.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Pretty good. Feels easy atm. Carbs still high (225g). Weighed in at 74.4kg today which is level with the lowest I've been. So expect to hit some new lows and get around the 74kg mark by the end of the week if not lower  . 74kg will be the lightest I've been over the past 12 months so will be pretty happy once I get lower than that.
> 
> First time I've cut and been really patient with everything and it's made a big difference.


Good to hear mate.  What deficit you in?

You still on the upper and lower split?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Good to hear mate.  What deficit you in?
> 
> You still on the upper and lower split?


Thanks mate 

I'd say it's around 500kcal deficit but I'm having refeeds more frequently. And I've been doing PPL x2 per week, which is going well also.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> I'd say it's around 500kcal deficit but I'm having refeeds more frequently. And I've been doing PPL x2 per week, which is going well also.


So training 6 days a week?

Do you do any cardio?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> So training 6 days a week?
> 
> Do you do any cardio?


Yeah 6 days a week atm with no cardio. If I have to drop carbs below 200g will probably add some cardio.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

12 May - PUSH @ 74.4kg


```
Barbell Bench Press

1 60 x 10 reps

2 60 x 10 reps

3 60 x 10 reps

4 60 x 10 reps


Barbell Shoulder Press

1 35 x 10 reps

2 35 x 10 reps

3 35 x 9 reps

4 35 x 7 reps


Dumbbell Bench Press

1 20 x 10 reps

2 20 x 10 reps

3 20 x 10 reps

4 20 x 10 reps


Dumbbell Shoulder Press Single Arm

1 12.5 x 10 reps

2 10 x 10 reps

3 10 x 10 reps


Dumbbell Rear Delt Row

1 2.5 x 15 reps

2 2.5 x 15 reps

3 2.5 x 15 reps


Chest Dips

1 15 reps

2 12 reps
```
About to hit a PULL workout now


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Had a sh1t workout today. Made me think a deload week is definitely needed so that's the plan for the next workout cycle.

Won't bother listing the workout. Just hit a good few deadlift sets then decided to call it a day.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

On a better note, loving @myprotein.co.uk 's protein cookies at the moment. At 37.5g protein per cookie you can't go wrong. Taste pretty damn good as well.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> On a better note, loving @myprotein.co.uk 's protein cookies at the moment. At 37.5g protein per cookie you can't go wrong. Taste pretty damn good as well.


I love those too. Prefer BBW flapjacks though for the smaller price and calories


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> I love those too. Prefer BBW flapjacks though for the smaller price and calories


Macros on the protein cookies are great mind. This might sound slightly contradicting but I don't pay attention to calories, only macros. They might be higher calories but almost double the protein content  .

Also I think at around £16(?) a box, I'm getting more for my money with that protein content than I am with the flapjacks .

The flapjacks are still one of my favourites as well though.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Macros on the protein cookies are great mind. This might sound slightly contradicting but I don't pay attention to calories, only macros. They might be higher calories but almost double the protein content  .
> 
> Also I think at around £16(?) a box, I'm getting more for my money with that protein content than I am with the flapjacks .
> 
> The flapjacks are still one of my favourites as well though.


Yeah I guess so, will probably get some cookies too although don't have much calories to play with haha.

It's weird how BBW flapjacks are so cheap compared to others?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah I guess so, will probably get some cookies too although don't have much calories to play with haha.
> 
> It's weird how BBW flapjacks are so cheap compared to others?


They are pretty filling though to be fair. IMO, anyway.

Yeah I agree. The cheaper supplements can taste awful sometimes as well but the flapjacks are pretty nice :thumbup1: .


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> They are pretty filling though to be fair. IMO, anyway.
> 
> Yeah I agree. The cheaper supplements can taste awful sometimes as well but the flapjacks are pretty nice :thumbup1: .


It's really strange. Flapjacks are like 70/80p it works out to I think. Most companies are like £1+, weird. Fvck paying that for a flapjack haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> Macros on the protein cookies are great mind. This might sound slightly contradicting but I don't pay attention to calories, only macros. They might be higher calories but almost double the protein content  .
> 
> Also I think at around £16(?) a box, I'm getting more for my money with that protein content than I am with the flapjacks .
> 
> The flapjacks are still one of my favourites as well though.


yeah spot on. don't pay any attention now. though they do tend to work themselves out.

was on protein cookies all year but now reserve that odd bit of carbs for a couple of slices of bread for some Bacon sarnies 

gn whey 80 is superb!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> It's really strange. Flapjacks are like 70/80p it works out to I think. Most companies are like £1+, weird. Fvck paying that for a flapjack haha


Yeah I know man. Really cheap in comparison. The protein cookies work out at around £1.40 per bar. There's no way I'd pay that if they only had around 20g protein though. Like the Quest Bars.. £2 per bar for 20g protein? Fvck that.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Yeah I know man. Really cheap in comparison. The protein cookies work out at around £1.40 per bar. There's no way I'd pay that if they only had around 20g protein though. Like the Quest Bars.. £2 per bar for 20g protein? Fvck that.


Yeah never had a quest bar for that exact reason, absolute rip off!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> yeah spot on. don't pay any attention now. though they do tend to work themselves out.
> 
> was on protein cookies all year but now reserve that odd bit of carbs for a couple of slices of bread for some Bacon sarnies
> 
> gn whey 80 is superb!


I imagine if I eat them too often I may get sick of them.. Actually, probably not lol!

Ahhh I can't remember the last time I had a bacon sarnie, might have to fit a few in soon though!

I've never tried any of the GN products. Always gone with myprotein or BBW on the odd occasion. You usually purchase from them mate or just go with wherever the best deal is?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah never had a quest bar for that exact reason, absolute rip off!


Always see people tweeting and sh1t about how they've just purchased a load of Quest Bars etc. Just makes me laugh at how much they're getting ripped off! :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> I imagine if I eat them too often I may get sick of them.. Actually, probably not lol!
> 
> Ahhh I can't remember the last time I had a bacon sarnie, might have to fit a few in soon though!
> 
> I've never tried any of the GN products. Always gone with myprotein or BBW on the odd occasion. You usually purchase from them mate or just go with wherever the best deal is?


yea just go with the deals mate. gn stuff is prob the same as all of them tbh.

just need some low carb bread!! haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> yea just go with the deals mate. gn stuff is prob the same as all of them tbh.
> 
> just need some low carb bread!! haha


Warburtons danish


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Warburtons danish


looks at mfp immediately!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Warburtons danish


nice one! half carbs


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> looks at mfp immediately!


Tesco Danish style bread is 9.5g carb but small slices


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Tesco Danish style bread is 9.5g carb but small slices


cheers mate. I must spend too long in the cake section instead of the bakery


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> cheers mate. I must spend too long in the cake section instead of the bakery


Haha  they're much smaller and thinner as expected but still bread!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Haha  they're much smaller and thinner as expected but still bread!


yea but will give more flexibility....


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

74.4kg again today. Had a refeed though so expect that to be up tomorrow. Will decide tomorrow before training whether I'm going to deload or not. Looking forward to some squats anyway  .

Treated myself to some new flip lock collars for the gym as well https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/strength-shop-olympic-flip-lock-collars.html


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What scales do you use mate? I should probably get some new ones as mine are only stone and lb not half lb's and that


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> 74.4kg again today. Had a refeed though so expect that to be up tomorrow. Will decide tomorrow before training whether I'm going to deload or not. Looking forward to some squats anyway  .
> 
> Treated myself to some new flip lock collars for the gym as well https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/strength-shop-olympic-flip-lock-collars.html


yea they're good. forgot you trained at home...


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> What scales do you use mate? I should probably get some new ones as mine are only stone and lb not half lb's and that


I was given fitbit airia(?) ones from the gf a couple years back as a present. They're great. Sync straight to my phone & mfp as soon as I weigh myself. Think they were quite pricey at the time I had them though. Might've come down a bit now.

Are yours digital? If so, there must be a setting where you can change from stone to lbs or kgs etc.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> yea they're good. forgot you trained at home...


Yeah mate, home gym makes life 10Xs easier .

Probably wouldn't be hitting the gym so frequently if I had to travel to get there.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> I was given fitbit airia(?) ones from the gf a couple years back as a present. They're great. Sync straight to my phone & mfp as soon as I weigh myself. Think they were quite pricey at the time I had them though. Might've come down a bit now.
> 
> Are yours digital? If so, there must be a setting where you can change from stone to lbs or kgs etc.


Yeah they're digital but quite old fashioned and chunky, only do stone and lb where I maybe need more precision

I'll have a look at those other ones


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Yesterday - Legs @ 75.9kg


```
Barbell Squat

1 85 x 10 reps

2 85 x 8 reps

3 85 x 8 reps

4 85 x 7 reps

5 75 x 10 reps

6 75 x 10 reps


Romanian Deadlift

1 60 x 10 reps

2 80 x 8 reps

3 80 x 6 reps

4 80 x 8 reps


Barbell Front Squat

1 65 x 6 reps

2 65 x 6 reps

3 65 x 6 reps


Machine Leg Curl

1 20 x 10 reps

2 20 x 10 reps

3 20 x 10 reps


Donkey Calf Raises

1 30 x 15 reps

2 30 x 15 reps

3 30 x 15 reps
```
Today - Push @ 75.5kg


```
Barbell Bench Press

1 80 x 5 reps

2 80 x 5 reps

3 80 x 4 reps

4 80 x 4 reps

5 80 x 4 reps


Barbell Shoulder Press

1 52.5 x 5 reps

2 52.5 x 5 reps

3 52.5 x 4 reps

4 52.5 x 3 reps

5 52.5 x 3 reps


Chest Dips

1 20 x 8 reps

2 20 x 6 reps

3 15 x 7 reps

4 10 reps "AMRAP"


Dumbbell Side Raises

1 2.5 x 15 reps

2 2.5 x 13 reps

3 2.5 x 12 reps


Close-Grip Barbell Bench Press

1 40 x 15 reps

2 40 x 12 reps
```
Was messing about with hook grip on the RDLs yesterday. Still struggling with it (I've got pretty small hands) but determined to get it right! Think it will really help in the future if I can get used to it.

Had a good workout today. Experimenting with a slightly narrower grip for bench press. For some reason, my strength on OHP seems to be going up but not on my other pressing movements. Not complaining though! Will take any strength gains I can, seeing as I'm cutting.

Indian takeaway on the menu for tonight. Will fit it into my macros though anyway.

Have a good weekend lads :thumbup1: .


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

I found I could get more out of ohp by increasing the weight by very small amounts. probably do my heaviest set as the fourth as a result.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry for not posting the last couple days of training. Yesterday was legs. Consisted of some squats, SLDL, pause squats & calf raises.

Today is a push day  .

P. S. hit a new low of 73.9kg, lowest I've been in over 12 months.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

PUSH day yesterday went well.


```
19 May - PUSH @ 73.9kg


Barbell Bench Press

1 62.5 x 10 reps

2 62.5 x 10 reps

3 62.5 x 10 reps

4 62.5 x 9 reps


Barbell Shoulder Press

1 35 x 10 reps

2 35 x 10 reps

3 35 x 9 reps

4 35 x 8 reps


Dumbbell Flyes

1 10 x 10 reps

2 10 x 10 reps

3 10 x 10 reps


Dumbbell Shoulder Press Single Arm

1 12.5 x 10 reps

2 12.5 x 10 reps

3 12.5 x 8 reps


Dumbbell Rear Delt Row

1 5 x 15 reps

2 5 x 13 reps

3 5 x 12 reps


Chest Dips

1 13 reps

2 12 reps
```
Today was PULL day. Also had an exam at 1. By the time I got home I felt absolutely knackered. Well, more mentally drained I guess. Still got the workout in though.


```
Today - PULL @ 74.1kg


Barbell Deadlift

1 130 x 3 reps

2 130 x 3 reps

3 130 x 3 reps

4 110 x 5 reps

5 110 x 5 reps


Barbell Rows

1 55 x 8 reps

2 55 x 8 reps

3 55 x 6 reps

4 55 x 6 reps


Pull Up

1 9 reps

2 7 reps

3 5 reps

4 5 reps
```
Been training beltless lately. Hence, the drop in weight/reps on certain lifts. Feels good not to be so reliant on it to be honest.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

So, had a refeed yesterday. Needed it after my exam Wednesday (felt so tired mentally). Was really up for today's workout though, despite having a splitting headache all day.

Today - Legs @ 75.6kg


```
Barbell Squat

1 85 x 9 reps

2 85 x 7 reps

3 80 x 10 reps

4 80 x 8 reps

5 80 x 6 reps

6 80 x 6 reps


SLDL

1 80 x 8 reps

2 80 x 8 reps

3 80 x 8 reps

4 80 x 7 reps


Pause Squat

1 60 x 8 reps

2 60 x 7 reps

3 60 x 6 reps


Donkey Calf Raises

1 30 x 15 reps

2 30 x 15 reps

3 30 x 15 rep
```
With me not using a belt and cutting, I've noticed a slight drop in strength on squats. Form is still there though.

Also, my mobility has improved so much in the past 12 months. Hitting depth on squats easily every time (knees are slightly over toes but it's inevitable when I have size 6 feet :lol: ).


----------

